

Facebook + ChatRoulette = FaceRoulette - mojaam
http://faceroulette.net/
It's like Chatroulette but only for people from Facebook. No fakers and dirty old men anymore! Give it a try and spread the word!
======
dbz
ChatRoulette is _no fun_ , imho, because I don't want to see people jacking
off or talk to random 70 year old men. (I tried it two days ago with a
friend.)

People who use ChatRoulette say "I'm used to seeing guys jack off." (not just
my friend, _everyone_ I have talked to says it) That's a phrase I never
thought I'd hear- nor something I want to hear. I wonder what they will say
about this site.

------
zitterbewegung
Doesn't work for me...

------
dtran
Interesting concept... doesn't have the crazy/high-novelty factor that
chatroulette has, but using FBConnect opens a whole different set of
possibilities - only connect to people with a certain shared interest,
gender/age, or "Looking for" ;)

------
DaniFong
Holy shit, someone just built this?! I just posted this as an idea I hoped
someone would steal...

\-- Oh, I see via the whois records that it was not, in fact, registered
today. Oh good, the world is not insane...

~~~
iamdave
This was actually built by someone at Reddit

~~~
jmatt
So by proxy it's built by an HNer.

------
ZitchDog
This could be hugely popular.

~~~
helwr
too late

------
yosho
The popup for facebook login is annoying and is caught by ad blockers

~~~
awad
Which is odd since all the other fb connect logins I've ever encountered use a
lightbox overlay type form.

~~~
naz
If you're logged into Facebook it shows a lightbox for FB Connect, otherwise
it shows a popup.

------
FayDD
Works pretty good here! I love the idea! No more naked men :D

~~~
p858snake
Who says?

------
white_eskimo
"The attempt to connect to the Adobe Stratus service timed out. We will wait
for 10 more seconds the next time."

then radio silence...

------
jacquesm
facebook + chatroulette = instant firefox crash (at least on this box...)

------
polymath21
I'm very interested in seeing if this takes off...

------
kajecounterhack
Seems like everyone on this is from news.yc.

------
DFootball
The total anonymity of chatroulette and the shock value of seeing random cocks
makes it much more risky and exciting.

FaceRoulette is taking an awesome concept and making it too safe to be
successful.

Sorry, just calling it like I'm seeing it.

~~~
dailo10
I wouldn't consider random cocks "risky and exciting". In fact, that totally
turned me off from chat roulette. Getting rid of cocks makes this potentially
more interesting and hopefully more successful.

~~~
milestinsley
Agreed. In fact, "getting rid of cocks" would go along way to making most
things in life more interesting and successful!

------
csomar
By curiosity: What framework did he used?

(I did he wrote with Flash from scratch or used a specific, flash framework)

